# Pallet idea



## devonwoody (22 Sep 2017)

Picked up a pallet at a neighbours house (freebie) I have got a use for it in the garden but.........

I reckon if a board like chipboard was cut and placed on the top and four legs for the corners it would make a worktop.
Just another palette idea?


----------



## Droogs (22 Sep 2017)

doubt it would be stiff enough without a lot of bracing


----------



## MikeG. (22 Sep 2017)

It would look like a pallet with chipboard on top. If that's the look you're after, then your taste varies from the mainstream, but go for it.......


----------



## devonwoody (22 Sep 2017)

No it would not look a delight to behold but two piece of 6x1" at each corner and if you are on site and needed a handy table surface I would go for it on a temp. basis perhaps.

I have seen a building site where a top was laying on a new bath and being used.


----------



## AJB Temple (22 Sep 2017)

I have a medium sized (about 2m by 1m) temporary bench in my framing barn, knocked up in about an hour last year from pallets, with a chipboard racing shelf 6" off the ground and a chipboard top. It will cope with 300 kg green oak beams plonked on it, no problem. Won't win a beauty contest. Net cost £0. (in fact I'm in the money as I avoided taking the stuff to the tip).

Edit
I bought a complete lorry load of sawn oak from France a couple of months ago. A lot of it was delivered on very large pallets that the timber yard had knocked up especially for the job (made off loading much quicker). All made entirely of oak. A lot of it was better than stuff I have seen in timber yards round here lately!


----------



## Alexam (6 Nov 2017)

It could make a short wall in your living room?


----------



## devonwoody (7 Nov 2017)

Alexam":2y7aalb0 said:


> It could make a short wall in your living room?


Watching a farming program on tv I noticed they were using a number connected for fencing. It’s almost endless the usage.


----------



## D_W (12 Nov 2017)

Chipboard top and bottom, and it would probably be pretty rigid.


----------

